

Here's the Skinny on Why Wal-Mart Is So Evil  - edw519
http://www.alternet.org/workplace/143009/here%27s_the_skinny_on_why_wal-mart_is_so_evil_(and_has_made_such_a_killing)?page=entire

======
kevbin
Well, that's certainly a snotty, elitist rant full of guilt by association and
name calling. This bit: "But would [Walmart] have become such a powerhouse if
inequality had not grown so dramatically or if conservatives had not so
demonized government, often with coded racial messages?" is maybe two steps
removed from conspiracy theory territory.

